# Formatting MacBook running OSX 10.6.8



## saker (May 19, 2010)

So I know someone who would like to format her MacBook, but she doesn't have a Mac installation disc, so what I'm curious of is basically...

Would it work to download the Mac installation disc and put it onto a dual layer (which is a requirement), then format it through that or is there any type of verification code hindrance or any at all formatting this way?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can't download the DVDs legally, so we won't help.


----------

